# Silliest thing a non-metal listener has ever said about your metal T-shirt?



## KingLouis (May 7, 2014)

Basically exactly what the title says lol. I'm just curious, as this sorta came up just yesterday for me.

Now, I'm sure if I racked my brain I could remember something more funny/stupid/hateful someone has said about one of my over-the-top metal T's, but as this was the most recent I'll just go with this one. Lol so...I frequent a corner store by my apartment and there's an older woman who works behind the counter and is there just about every time I go in. She's pretty nice, and sometimes we'll make small talk. Anyways I go in yesterday in a Metallica shirt from their '03 or '04 tour. Typical Metallica shirt, skull drawing by Pushead with other random disturbing crap on it haha. Upon me approaching the counter she goes, "Ooooooh Metallica huh? So tell me, is that the name of a band or is that just what the kind of music is called? I've always wondered that myself..."

So of course I bust out laughing as the thought of yet another new genre of metal with a crappy name popping up crosses my mind, something like 'Heavy Metallica' or 'Progressive Death-Metallica'. Even 'Djentallica' haha. I explained it was the name of a specific group, as the genre as a whole is just called metal.

So guys, what's something outrageous some "normy" has said to you about these crazy shirts we wear with the corpses, aliens, and indecipherable names?


----------



## kamello (May 7, 2014)

''Opeth?, that's a pretty gay logo for a Metal band, reminds me of Harry Potter''


----------



## Joose (May 7, 2014)

"Why are all of your bands shirts black?"

Because metal.


----------



## DXL (May 7, 2014)

I was wearing a Slipknot shirt with the 9 pointed star and some guy called it the Illuminati


----------



## RoRo56 (May 7, 2014)

When I was 14 I spent two weeks in a summer camp where we had to speak Gaeilge (native irish language). I had lost my voice to a severe case of laryngitis, and ended up sulking around a bit listening to music at night. Some of the other lads noticed my quiet demeanour, my Slipknot tshirt and the metal music I was listening to (I had just discovered Machine Head's The Blackening) and so they made up a ridiculous story that I took pleasure in blending infant children. I thought it was hilarious and we managed to freak a load of girls out about it haha


----------



## MatthewK (May 7, 2014)

A woman once yelled "Woo, Megadeth!" to me, but the strange thing is I was wearing a Necrophagist shirt.


----------



## Joose (May 7, 2014)

RoRo56 said:


> When I was 14 I spent two weeks in a summer camp where we had to speak Gaeilge (native irish language). I had lost my voice to a severe case of laryngitis, and ended up sulking around a bit listening to music at night. Some of the other lads noticed my quiet demeanour, my Slipknot tshirt and the metal music I was listening to (I had just discovered Machine Head's The Blackening) and so they made up a ridiculous story that I took pleasure in blending infant children. I thought it was hilarious and we managed to freak a load of girls out about it haha


----------



## groverj3 (May 7, 2014)

Dream Theater? Where's that at?


----------



## Manurack (May 7, 2014)

One time back home in Nunavut, I was wearing my Lamb of God Dead Seeds 2009 tour shirt.

I was in line at a store waiting to buy stuff, the guy behind me asks "So, are you religious my son?"
I replied "umm not really dude, Lamb of God is an American heavy metal band, I just got back from their concert in Edmonton"

His face goes blood red with rage, turns out he was the new Father of the Anglican church


----------



## Necris (May 7, 2014)

"Is that Jesus?" 
"Yeah"
"Oh... uh..." *walks away*


I've gotten similar responses to my Dragged Into Sunlight Hoodie.
After getting harassed by a cop I stopped wearing that one as often though.


----------



## broj15 (May 7, 2014)

Necris said:


> after getting harassed by a cop I stopped wearing that one as often though.



probably would've lost my shit at that point and started exercising my first two rights.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 7, 2014)

Standing in a line at the store I was wearing a devildriver shirt of mine.
"Are you a satanist?" 
*facepalm


----------



## Joose (May 7, 2014)

"Is that the Last Supper, with demons?"
"Yep"
"They weren't demons."


----------



## Xaios (May 7, 2014)

broj15 said:


> probably would've lost my shit at that point and started exercising my first two rights.



Wearing a metal band tank-top = exercising your right to bare arms.


----------



## Dayn (May 7, 2014)

I just sleep in them nowadays, but the last time I wore one out was my Meshuggah t-shirt with the distressed logo. I was asked if I was Jewish.

Have yet to hear any remark on my Tim Minchin "I am so f**king rock." shirt.


----------



## JohnIce (May 7, 2014)

Not a shirt but I used to wear a pentagram necklace in high school and a teacher who was incredibly christian asked me about it judgingly and another very christian teacher thought he was doing me a favor by explaining to her why my outfit _shouldn't_ be interpreted as anti-christian.

Wtf, mate, couldn't you have just let me feel like a rebel for once!


----------



## rokket2005 (May 7, 2014)

"That's not a Perfect Circle you know"


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 7, 2014)

"What the .... kind of music do you listen to"


----------



## JEngelking (May 7, 2014)

When I first saw Opeth in fall of 2011 I got a t-shirt at the show. Wore it to school to the next day, and my teacher noticed it. She says, 
"Opeth, is that a band?"
"Yeah, it is."
"What kind of band?"
"Metal."
With some hesitancy, and seemingly fright, she says "Metal?! Like... _*hushed tone*_... Metallica?"

For the sake of not having to explain, I just said yes.


----------



## teamSKDM (May 7, 2014)

Lets play a game called "guess what kinds of questions teamSKDM got while wearing this hoodie!" also didnt help at the time before closing them, i had my ears stretched to an inch and a half.


----------



## Mik3D23 (May 7, 2014)

All through high school everyone used to think my Opeth sweatshirt said "Oprah"

Also my Arsis "We are the Nightmare" shirt used to get a lot of comments.
"Who is the nightmare?"
"I don't know, .... off"


----------



## Defi (May 7, 2014)

"I like your shirt" which is silly because it was a deathspell omega shirt and no one knows who that is unless you're on the Internet


----------



## BornToLooze (May 7, 2014)

I was wearing a Children of Bodom beanie and some girl was looking at it and saying, "Bodom(bottom) Bodom, Boodom, Boodoom, Bodoom, What the hell does your hat say?"


----------



## Phantom (May 7, 2014)

My friend told me this story that happened to him. He was in college, wearing a Lamb of God shirt, and this older gentleman walked up to him and said "Lamb is good! Have you tried it with..." he proceeded to tell him about different ways he should eat lamb


----------



## Force (May 7, 2014)

I was about 14-15, had a denim jacket covered in patches. The large back one was Megadeth & this freak tried to hand me a bible & said 'Here, read this, it'll save you from megadeath'.

At the time, I was part of the Salvation Army but that didn't stop me from telling him to f##k off.


----------



## feraledge (May 7, 2014)

I work with a bunch of Amish farmers, they liked the "scribbles" as they would call logos.


----------



## Sofos (May 7, 2014)

I wore a Cannibal Corpse "Butchered At Birth" shirt to school and the teacher got really freaked out and pissed, and she gave me detention and said "That offends me because I have a baby". I mumbled "Glad it offended somebody". Got another detention.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (May 8, 2014)

If I can't read it, I make fun of it.


----------



## Necris (May 8, 2014)

JEngelking said:


> When I first saw Opeth in fall of 2011 I got a t-shirt at the show. Wore it to school to the next day, and my teacher noticed it. She says,
> "Opeth, is that a band?"
> "Yeah, it is."
> "What kind of band?"
> ...



That reminds me of an experience I had in high school.

I've been a fan of black and death metal for a long time, since before high school, I am also a guitar player (obviously) and I have reasonably long nails on my right hand for fingerpicking. 

Anyway, one day before class I grabbed a friend of mine while we were goofing around. My nail caught his skin in a manner that left a long ragged cut on his arm when he pulled away. 

He obviously had to go to the nurses office since he was bleeding but we both were aware that it was an accident. 
I wasn't there for this part but from what he told me, the nurse sees the long cut on his arm and immediately asks him what happened, he says "oh me and a friend were goofing off, it's no big deal", then she calls in the principal in and the principal not content with the "stupid accident" explanation grills him for a name.

About 20 minutes later I get called down to the office. Immediately I am subjected to a torrent of questions "Why would you do this to another person", "what's wrong with you?" etc. and threatened with suspension (2 weeks or more I think it was).

He asks me for my parents number, and I'm sent off to "internal suspension" while they figure out what to do with me. 

Apparently the principal, who knew who I was (and who my friend was), saw my shirts with all of the weird symbols, horror imagery and words like "Beherit" and "Necromantia", saw what happened to my friend; put 2 and 2 together, and, unfortunately, got 5.

While I was sitting in internal suspension he was interviewing my mom on the phone asking my mom whether I was a satanist, if I were a part of a cult, if I had a history of violence, if the police should get involved etc.

She chewed him the .... out, and rightfully so, I spent the remainder of the day in internal suspension and although there were some propositions of forcing me to cut my nails before I would be allowed to return to class the next day nothing ever came of it and the issue was never spoken of again.

However the absolute ridiculousness of what happened put my parents 100% on my side for every future issue I had with the morons that ran my school.

It's absolutely hilarious now, but then it wasn't.


----------



## Alimination (May 8, 2014)

I was walking to a local Albertsons in just in my own head (la-la land) thinking, when a officer stopped to talk to me. He then said..

"meat hook sodomy? severed head stoning? blood drenched execution?"

I looked at him shocked and confused

Then he shook his head and called me a poser. I realized I was wearing my cannibal corpse shirt. lol


:/


----------



## KingLouis (May 8, 2014)

Necris said:


> That reminds me of an experience I had in high school.
> 
> I've been a fan of black and death metal for a long time, since before high school, I am also a guitar player (obviously) and I have reasonably long nails on my right hand for fingerpicking.
> 
> ...



God....f##ck schools man lol. Makes me think of the time I was escorted to the office by my Algebra teacher for having a camo bullet-belt on (the bullets being insanely small and frosted to appear metal). The Vice Principal then proceeds to tell me I have "NO IDEA how much trouble I'm in" and that, "I might be taking a trip 'DOWNTOWN'" hahaha.

The second he walked out the campus officer proceeded to tell me how retarded the VP is and that I will absolutely NOT be taking a trip Downtown. Lol


----------



## Orgalmer (May 8, 2014)

This one time I wrore a Jeffrey Dahmer shirt to a show. The soundguy came up to me and said "oh yeah, nice serial killer shirt, never really been a fan of the gay ones though"

Uh, ok?

EDIT: Also reminds me of the time I wore my Charles Manson shirt out somewhere, and people kept asking me where I got this really awesome Marilyn Manson shirt from.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 8, 2014)

It's late and I can't think of many times because most of my metal shirts aren't that demented/cool but I know that at one of the dining halls at my school there's a lady who swipes your card and she frequently talks to you. I went there once with my Schoenberg Automaton shirt with eyes all over it and she just said "Ah, the eyes are upon you!" and I had no idea what she was talking about


----------



## Joose (May 8, 2014)

In high school, I had a Cradle Of Filth shirt that, on the back, said, "she was all three wishes: sex, sex, sex". But the shirt was clever, as the e's appeared like 6's. s6x s6x s6x

Got sent to the dean by the same teacher who gave us the news that Dimebag was dead by saying, "yeah one of those devil music guitarists you guys like got shot and killed last night". He said my shirt was offensive to him and "any other decent person in this school".

Ugh. I still want to punch your stupid face, Mr. Duckett! He also damn near failed me because it was a guitar class and I clearly didn't belong there. I aced the tests and ....ed around the rest of the time. A+ on the tests, F's for "the rest of the day".


----------



## downburst82 (May 8, 2014)

Im not Super metal so the best story I have is 2 different people have thought my Corellia shirt was Star Wars related (Corellia is Han Solo's birthplace)


----------



## groverj3 (May 8, 2014)

Necris said:


> That reminds me of an experience I had in high school.
> 
> I've been a fan of black and death metal for a long time, since before high school, I am also a guitar player (obviously) and I have reasonably long nails on my right hand for fingerpicking.
> 
> ...



High school administrators can be some of the most worthless people around. I was a pretty solid student and never got in trouble and my family and I were ALWAYS butting heads with them.


----------



## Grindspine (May 8, 2014)

In middle school I had worn some Metallica shirts, but at one point I was drawing a Black Sabbath logo (from the Dehumanize album) on some paper that was tearing off of a book cover. Apparently that paper tore the rest of the way off from the cover and was found by the teacher. The teacher, obviously not savvy about current Black Sabbath albums of the time took it to the principal. The principal called me to the office, with my parents apparently on the way into the school, to question if it was gang symbolism.

...morons...


----------



## Forkface (May 8, 2014)

One time i wore an All Shall Perish t shirt that said "Your God Can't Save You" in the back, some teacher approached me and said "that tshirt offends me, It's very ugly and I want you to stop wearing it"

I said to her "well, I think what you wear is ugly, but I bear with it"
Earned my sorry ass one week of suspension


----------



## JustMac (May 8, 2014)

RoRo56 said:


> When I was 14 I spent two weeks in a summer camp where we had to speak Gaeilge (native irish language). I had lost my voice to a severe case of laryngitis, and ended up sulking around a bit listening to music at night. Some of the other lads noticed my quiet demeanour, my Slipknot tshirt and the metal music I was listening to (I had just discovered Machine Head's The Blackening) and so they made up a ridiculous story that I took pleasure in blending infant children. I thought it was hilarious and we managed to freak a load of girls out about it haha


 

Is é sin an scéal iontach!  


A few months ago a typical old Irish lady saw my Lamb of God t shirt while waiting in line at a supermarket, and while I was paying said "isn't that lovely, a young man spreading the word of god?!" . Trying to stop myself from bursting out with laughter after I realised it was my shirt that made her think that, I just say "Christ be with you" and walked away


----------



## downburst82 (May 8, 2014)

I cant believe I forgot about this!! (maybe blocked it out..highschool sucked...)

But when I was in grade 8 or 9 the first KoRn album had just come out and I was a super fan right away! Literally no one else in my grade listened to metal (and maybe 2 other people in the whole school...but _not korn_). Anyways I ordered the Korn raggedy ann in barbwire shirt, I think it was one of there first shirts ever. It was black and had the a big oldschool KoRn logo on the front and ragedy ann(or andy?) on the back tangled in barbwire. I wore that thing pretty much every day (even wore it at christian family camp that year )...so my nickname became "Korn boy"...yes I know very original, but I was "mocked" with that for about 2 years. When they got huge a few years later I did have a couple of people give me props for being into them from the beginning, which was kinda cool I guess.

I cant even find an image of the shirt on the net  I really wish I still had it. I had it for along time(into the 20's) then it disapeared, I think maybe an x girlfriend stole it 

Ya totally forgot about that for along time till just now!

This is a fun thread


----------



## Miijk (May 8, 2014)

Something that frequently happens to me when I have my Fear Factory shirt on is I get this question: "Oh, are you a fan of the show?" 

My usual answer: "No no, this a band, notice Y" 

I hate fear factor...


----------



## chassless (May 8, 2014)

I never really got anything from people while wearing bands tshirts. i mean i've only had an Amon Amarth tshirt and a Immortal one, and i used to wear them both at gigs only... in this country, for a short while, wearing such shirts would have gotten you some trouble with the law. it's not always the case though, and i just don't look that much like a metalhead anymore.

in high school though, i did get a few bad words from people for wearing this black shirt : http://www.nowthatsatshirt.com/retrologo/cccp_all.jpg
the principal was nice enough to explain politely that political symbols are not allowed in school. i peacefully complied, but it was tough to explain to everyone that it was simply a souvenir my parents got me from when they were abroad somewhere, and that i just thought it looked cool


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2014)

I had a Pitchshifter t-shirt from the deviant tour (and still do have it ~14 years later!) that had the eye logo on the back and F**k all boy bands on the front, but with no censoring (edgy as hell for a 15 year old back then!) never wore it to school being in England we had a uniform we had to wear instead, but when I wore it to the local club the 1st person saw me wearing it obviously was looking for a fight because he strode up all surly and aggressive and angrily asked if "I was f'in gay" which confused me quite a bit until I realized what he was getting at. I politely declined his offer of companionship for the night which he didn't like but meh, I played rugby back then so its not like I was scared of a skinny 5.5" crackhead that had drunk to much white lightning


----------



## JohnIce (May 8, 2014)

Every year, Sabaton put on their own cruise on the sea between Sweden and Finland. A couple of thousand diehard fans gather and it's a hoot. Me and some buddies are usually asked to come with as roadies. As such, we are given crew t-shirts.

One year, we had a short lunch break and I ran late so when I got to the restaurant I asked if there were any people wearing a shirt like mine in the restaurant. The girl said "Nope" so I hurried out and kept looking for my mates. Obviously our phones didn't work out at sea.

10 minutes of looking later I came back and the girl said: "You realized I was joking, right? I mean&#8230; everyone on this cruise is wearing Sabaton shirts&#8230;"  Of course, my friends had been waiting for me in the restaurant all along.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 8, 2014)

I was wearing my Butchered at Birth T-shirt on a particularity sunny day and whilst eating at a Wendy's with the wife on this nice sunny day a completely ignorant to all things metal elderly lady as me what my shirt said

I reply Butchered at Birth

Then she asks me "does that mean you support abortion"

I then tell her "no it's the name of an album by the band Cannibal Corpse"

She then says "oh......" Then walks away slowly as if I just took a shit in her presence

We laughed after that


----------



## no_dice (May 8, 2014)

Several times I've had older women comment on my Regurgitate shirt. "Oh, that's a lovely shirt!" until their eyes scroll further down and realize the lady is holding her intestines and not a baby. They don't say anything else after that.

My wife's favorite time was when we were at the grocery store, and the bag lady said, "I like the colors in your alien," in reference to the shirt I was wearing of my brother's band Khann.


----------



## crg123 (May 8, 2014)

Once, while in the Mall, I got asked by these two little ghetto kids (13 when I was like 16) if I practiced voodoo while hanging out with a few friends and I said "no... but I do drink the blood of the innocent." with a huge evil smile on my face. They stared at me blankly. Looked at each other. Then they ran away screaming. It. Was. Hilarious...

Also people walking by me and putting up the surfer dude sign and going "Rock AND Roll dudster" or this other kid who asked me if my King Diamond shirt was a ICP (insane clown posse) ripoff band LOL.

*Edit: *Oh I use to be an asshat to my mom and purposely wear crazy metal T's to church and make sure my hair was all raggedy because my mom forced me to go to church with her well into my teens even though I've been Agnostic/Atheist since I was old enough to think for myself. I'm 25 now btw.

I had hair down to my chest at the time mind you. My favorite time was when I was walking by a pew (church seating) and I glanced over and made eye contact with an old lady. She looked at me terrified and repeatedly did the sign of the cross and muttered some jesus talk. I laughed really loud since I thought it was ridiculous she was so scared of me and she put her fingers up at me in cross form. 







^Like this and actually with a pretty similar face!

Ya I had a lot of hilarious encounters growing up. Also while in college I had a girl try to bond with me after seeing my Mayhem shirt by saying she listens to metal all the time and love's how brutal Disturbed is . I showed her what Mayhem sounded like.... she did not talk to me again...


----------



## Ralyks (May 8, 2014)

"Why is that corpse eating out that other corpse?"
In response to my Cannibal Corpse 'Tomb of the Mutilated' shirt. I feel like I should break that shirt out for old times sake...


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 8, 2014)

My favorite band shirt to wear is my No God, No Satan Hail Science "The Faceless" shirt haha. always a great reaction


----------



## chassless (May 8, 2014)

crg123 said:


> I showed her what Mayhem sounded like.... she did not talk to me again...



bummer... it seems like she was a diamond in the rough.


----------



## lucasreis (May 8, 2014)

I don't really wear any band t-shirts so it never happened to me in recent memory.

I do recall, when I was 11 and I was wearing an Iron Maiden t-shirt. A buch of metal fans (older guys in their 17's or whatever) were teasing me and calling me a wanna be and stuff like that. So yeah, I was teased by actual "fans" just because I was a kid.


----------



## KingLouis (May 8, 2014)

downburst82 said:


> I cant believe I forgot about this!! (maybe blocked it out..highschool sucked...)
> 
> But when I was in grade 8 or 9 the first KoRn album had just come out and I was a super fan right away! Literally no one else in my grade listened to metal (and maybe 2 other people in the whole school...but _not korn_). Anyways I ordered the Korn raggedy ann in barbwire shirt, I think it was one of there first shirts ever. It was black and had the a big oldschool KoRn logo on the front and ragedy ann(or andy?) on the back tangled in barbwire. I wore that thing pretty much every day (even wore it at christian family camp that year )...so my nickname became "Korn boy"...yes I know very original, but I was "mocked" with that for about 2 years. When they got huge a few years later I did have a couple of people give me props for being into them from the beginning, which was kinda cool I guess.
> 
> ...



Haha it's funny bc koRn is so NOT heavy, but to normies (and especially to normies back in the day) they're one of those end all-be all heavy bands that rap, pop, and country listeners avoid like the plague.

My first concert was their Sick n Twisted Tour 2000. I was in 5th grade, and my mom took me as they were far and away my fave band at the time. So naturally I got a tour shirt. On the last day of school 5th grade year I wore the shirt and seeing as how it was a free day I also brought my Walkman (hell yes) and 3 koRn albums. Everyone in the class knew I loved them, and delighted in telling me how crazy they thought they were lol. So anyways, this hot chick Beatrice decides to take the plunge and find out just how insane this music really is by giving one song a legitimate listen (Ohhhhh girl you done f##cked up now hahaha). So I put on a track, Shoots and Ladders I think it was, and surprisingly she doesn't immediately just take off the headphones. Then I hear come out of the tiny buzz from the headphones in her ears "YOU CAN SUCK MY D**K AND F*****G LIKE IT!!!" ...Needless to say the headphones came off and I immediately became 100x more of the creepy metal kid than I already was :/


----------



## Rev2010 (May 8, 2014)

This isn't in regards to a metal shirt so don't kill me, but I figured it amusing enough to share. I dress in all black every work day, not because I have to, just because I prefer to dress in all black. So it's a black dress shirt, pants, and belt. Doesn't matter what establishment I'm in people always think I work there. There's this bar I frequent and I'll be sitting there drinking a half liter of beer and have the customers at the tables waving me over for the check and shit  I always put on a sarcastic grin and point down to the beer. Most of the time they laugh at themselves for the error. I was also in Macy's once shopping for shoes and these two younger douchebags call over to me, "Hey do you have these in size 10?", to which I replied, "Uuuh... I don't work here". They started laughing and said, "You look like you do". At that point I restrained myself from telling them off and pointing out their poor observational skills - Macy's employees typically wear red jackets with name tags.

Lastly, when I was younger and not even wearing all black back then on one cold rainy day I was in Borders book store at the bottom of the World Trade Center looking at physics books. I was wearing a trench coat and some young woman walks up to me and asks which isle a certain book genre is in. I literally snapped at her with, "Seriously!!??? I'm wearing an overcoat!!!!" she freaked out and ran away from me, no joke.

I've worn plenty of metal shirts in my day and have had oh so many comments, just can't remember them after all these years.


Rev.


----------



## Imalwayscold (May 8, 2014)

I once without thinking about it (many moons ago now) wore my SYL hoodie with "oh my ....ing god" on the front to a friends BBQ. Completely forgetting her father was a priest. Priests are hilarious when angry at you I discovered that day.


----------



## decypher (May 8, 2014)

I did wear Cradle of Filth's infamous (and cheesy) "Vestal..." shirt a few times in public around 1998, I think people were just a bit too speechless to actually comment on it... to be honest, I felt slightly uncomfortable in it myself, especially since I don't really care much for boobs and stuff... which leads to the next incident - true story: At gay pride in Cologne I wore a Rush shirt (they weren't really that famous in Germany) some random guy came up and asked if I know where to get some cheap.    ("Rush" is the best known brand of a type of sexual stimulation inhalant drug)

Random shirt related memory: At Dream Theater's show in Bonn/Germany in 1993 we ran into Mike Portnoy before the show, he took a pic of me and two friends as we were wearing WDADU-, Awaken the Guardian and Energetic Disassembly shirts and he loved them.


----------



## crg123 (May 8, 2014)

^ haha not really. She was obnoxious. Luckily my girlfriend current of 4 years tolerates my music which is impressive considering the crazy shit i listen to . Shr even went with me to a scale the summit (who she likes ) and The Ocean show.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 8, 2014)

As metal fans, we kinda open ourselves up to this stuff. Ha.


----------



## protest (May 8, 2014)

Imalwayscold said:


> I once without thinking about it (many moons ago now) wore my SYL hoodie with "oh my ....ing god" on the front to a friends BBQ. Completely forgetting *her father was a priest*. Priests are hilarious when angry at you I discovered that day.



I think this story needs some elaboration.


----------



## Morax (May 8, 2014)

Two good ones:

Wearing a Portal shirt, my coworker says "hey cool pornstar shirt"

and while wearing the Burzum "coming soon to a church near you" shirt:
"What's your shirt?"
"Burzum, it's a Norwegian band"
"and they perform in churches?"
"....Yeah, I guess you could say that"


----------



## Edika (May 8, 2014)

Not many stories here since I almost never wore metal shirts. I really found annoying people asking me and trying to "understand" why I listen to metal. I felt that wearing t-shirts like those would just attract more of these questions along with unwanted attention from various strangers and acquaintances that I couldn't care less about their opinion.

I got however a lot the: "How can you listen to that music? It all sounds the same, like noise."
Usually my reply would be that "I just like it and why do you like the music you listen to?" 
If I actually bothered to answer them I would explain a few things about music first, pointing out that I study classical violin and music theory. That kind of made me an "expert" in their eyes so they would accept whatever crap I dished out as something they can't comprehend. Aah fun times.


----------



## TedEH (May 8, 2014)

Someone I know was walking around outside, near the building we jam in. Someone stopped and asked him if he was in a band.

"You're in a band?"
"Yeah"
"That's cool. Is that your band? Peth?"
"Peth....?"

Was wearing an Opeth shirt.


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 8, 2014)

I wear bandshirts every day, but I do try to only buy shirts that aren't offensive. I'm not comfortable wearing obviously offensive shirts, though I like when my shirts are a little "edgy" 

Anyway, I have this shirt from one of my friends band (Blood Label), which I bought at the release party/concert when they released their first EP. I love this shirt (the black one) and wear it often 







I wore it at a party once, and suddenly one of my friends (who aren't into metal) looks at me, then at my shirt, and then says out loud: "You could spill lasagna on that without even noticing!"
I couldn't stop laughing! 

One time I wore it I actually DID spill lasagna on it, and my friend was right... you couldn't see it in any way


----------



## Reynder (May 8, 2014)

I was in a gas station in Kansas one time wearing a Lamb of God hoodie, with their "American"-ish flag on the back. A woman comes up to me and asks me about where I got it. I politely tell her "at the concert". She asks "Was she good?" "Who?" She said some Christian singer whose name I don't remember....I tell her "no this is a different band." Again, "oh well I like the Christian name." I just smiled and went about my business.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (May 8, 2014)

I was wearing a black top with "Mastodon" on the front.

Legit got into a conversation on the train about power rangers. He asked if I had a red top with tyrannosaurus on it as that was his favourite ranger.


----------



## Overtone (May 8, 2014)

A lady sitting next to me on the plane started getting excited about my Still Life shirt. "So... you're Christian right? It's so nice that you're wearing a shirt with the Virgin Mary on it!"


----------



## Joose (May 8, 2014)

So... a lot of what I'm getting out of this thread, is that Christians who don't listen to metal are very blind to or angry with a lot of our shirts.


----------



## Nats (May 8, 2014)

People stop me and ask what my problem is when I wear my Emmure shirt. I'm like "wtf, it's a free country bro i do what i want and Emmure is the best band ever so get outta ma face or you'll get split". Ignorant assholes.


----------



## illimmigrant (May 8, 2014)

Someone thought my periphery shirt with the P and three dots on it was a Master P shirt.


----------



## Leuka (May 8, 2014)

Nats said:


> People stop me and ask what my problem is when I wear my Emmure shirt. I'm like "wtf, it's a free country bro i do what i want and Emmure is the best band ever so get outta ma face or you'll get split". Ignorant assholes.



I don't recall hearing a single song by Emmure but I would definitely wear that shirt


----------



## JD27 (May 8, 2014)

I was wearing this Lamb of God shirt with "Only the dead have seen the end of war" quote from Plato. My friend (non metal guy) gives me an odd look, takes a sip of his beer and says, "Your clothes depress me." That was the greatest complement ever!


----------



## RoRo56 (May 8, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Is é sin an scéal iontach!



Go raibh maith agat!

Here's another one, I was at a house party a few months back during college and I was wearing Deafheaven's white Subather tee. I managed to convince this girl that I got 2nd place in the international sunbathing championships and that the tshirt was my prize hahaha.


----------



## Vhyle (May 8, 2014)

I have this sewn on the back of my battle jacket.






Oddly enough, people who recognize it are usually the ones to say something. Otherwise, people just stare at it and avoid me like the plague. It's a great person repellent.


----------



## rectifryer (May 8, 2014)

A principal in the school I was attending came into my 10th grade class to tell me that slipknot was of satan because I was wearing their blue slipknot shirt with nothing but the name on it. He stopped the entire class to do so. He was also the pastor of the church down the street from the school that had the same name. 

Then my history teacher told me that only n*ggers can have dreadlocks and threatened to have me suspended. My mom sided with them. My class sided with them. So I moved out at 16 to another state. 

ALABAMA


----------



## morestrings111 (May 8, 2014)

I stopped wearing band T's a long time ago because of the stupid comments and questions from strangers.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 9, 2014)

Well it wasn't a direct comment, but when I was in high school my mom threw away a black dahlia t shirt I had in the laundry room that said "we bow before it's blackened aura" over a pentagram


----------



## Joose (May 9, 2014)

morestrings111 said:


> I stopped wearing band T's a long time ago because of the stupid comments and questions from strangers.



That would never stop me from wearing them. I find it quite entertaining most of the time.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 9, 2014)

I got stopped by an old lady who did not like my mushroomhead ".... YOU" shirt. She told me that "she had the right to tell me how much she didn't like it just like I had the right to wear it" or whatever. I just looked at her and said "okay."

I'm not sure what she was trying to accomplish, but I still have and love that shirt.


----------



## zakattak192 (May 9, 2014)

I once wore my Goatwhore - "Invert the Virgin" shirt to a local taco joint with my friend and the people behind the counter got a real kick out of it, thought the name Goatwhore was hysterical and that the image of the goat-lady licking the inverted girls feet was awesome.

Next time I went in there they said they all looked up Goatwhore and said they didn't like it :\

Can't win 'em all, I guess.


----------



## KingLouis (May 9, 2014)

JD27 said:


> I was wearing this Lamb of God shirt with "Only the dead have seen the end of war" quote from Plato. My friend (non metal guy) gives me an odd look, takes a sip of his beer and says, "Your clothes depress me." That was the greatest complement ever!



Had the same shirt, loved it to death haha. The same year that I got sent to the office for that incident involving the bullet belt I mentioned earlier in this thread, I was also told not to wear that shirt to school anymore. Assistant Principal stops me, and does the whole, "Hey now, lemme get a good look at this shirt for a second....Lamb of God eh? Yes, we won't be wearing this to class anymore, alright dear?" I just nodded and said yes ma'am okay while thinking in my head, "Nope, WE won't be wearing it anymore, but I still will" lol. Usually I understand when someone is offended by one of my shirts, or deems it inappropriate. Usually I buy them for the shock value. But that particular incident left me baffled, bc nothing is innapropriate about "Only the dead have seen the end of the war" and all it has on the front is a skull in a helmet, iirc. I didn't get what the big deal was.


----------



## Aris_T (May 9, 2014)

Not quite a comment about my shirt, but I was wearing a DEP t-shirt and was walking with a friend towards the university cafeteria. I noticed a banner for a party in a club, featuring a greek wannabe singer (who would just appear, lipsync and leave). I tell my friend "who the f.ck is she (cannot remember the name and quite frankly nobody does now!)?". A guy standing by (probably a promoter for the party), astonished, tells me "YOU DON'T KNOW WHO ... IS????". So I reply, "What's wrong? Do you know who Meshuggah is?"

I got no answer...


----------



## asher (May 9, 2014)

zakattak192 said:


> I once wore my Goatwhore - "Invert the Virgin" shirt to a local taco joint with my friend and the people behind the counter got a real kick out of it, thought the name Goatwhore was hysterical and that the image of the goat-lady licking the inverted girls feet was awesome.
> 
> Next time I went in there they said they all looked up Goatwhore and said they didn't like it :\
> 
> Can't win 'em all, I guess.



Hey man, that's still a victory in my book, they went and tried


----------



## Joose (May 9, 2014)

I had a Dimmu Borgir "Death Cult Armageddon" shirt... a teacher once asked me why I would ever join a cult.

And much more recently, I was wearing my Periphery "Mark Throne" shirt and an apparent Dark Throne fan said, "So... is it a tribute or an insult to Dark Throne?"
"I have no idea"
"Well, it better be a tribute" and he walked away.


----------



## tedtan (May 9, 2014)

Metal was pretty common at my school, so I haven't had the responses some of you have had, but back in middle school I was wearing a Megadeth shirt and had another student, this cowboy type wearing cowboy boots and hat, say "muh-GAR-deeth, what the hell is a muh-GAR-deeth!?" And that logo is so much easier to read than some of the death and black metal bands' logos it's ridiculous.


----------



## Joose (May 9, 2014)

tedtan said:


> Metal was pretty common at my school, so I haven't had the responses some of you have had, but back in middle school I was wearing a Megadeth shirt and had another student, this cowboy type wearing cowboy boots and hat, say "muh-GAR-deeth, what the hell is a muh-GAR-deeth!?" And that logo is so much easier to read than some of the death and black metal bands' logos it's ridiculous.



My high school was full of "rednecks". I put that in quotes because they were preps in middle school. "Rednecks" who wore name brand "rebel" clothing. Either way, yeah anyone who wore a metal band shirt was ....ed with at some point during the day.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (May 10, 2014)

I always get responses from my Faith No More shirt. A lot of people think I'm making some sort of deep theological statement and I had one guy get really excited about the shirt. Then I have to tell them, "it's just the name of a band."


----------



## chopeth (May 10, 2014)

I read a lot of stories about despising teachers looking down on students tees. I am a high school teacher myself and I sometimes wear meshuggah, enslaved, tool or opeth T-shirts. I've even taken a few from Obituary, Slayer (or even last Bloodbath's Eaten) to school when I don't have students to attend. Anyway, they sometimes tell me "wow, how metal you are!" with a mix of admiration and fright, I don't know what to answer but I usually say something like... "yeah, hehe, I like metal a lot"... thankfully, my colleagues don't even mention it.


----------



## JoeuJGM (May 10, 2014)

One of my friends seriously thinks that "djent" is short for detergent after seeing my shirt like this one (had mine custom printed without the Periphery logo though). She calls it my "detergent shirt", I find it funny as hell personally


----------



## Veldar (May 10, 2014)

Not a shirt but yesterday I had my Dimmu Borgir beanie on in woolworths and the lady said I looked like Jay from Jay and Silent Bob.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 11, 2014)

zakattak192 said:


> I once wore my Goatwhore - "Invert the Virgin" shirt to a local taco joint with my friend and the people behind the counter got a real kick out of it, thought the name Goatwhore was hysterical and that the image of the goat-lady licking the inverted girls feet was awesome.
> 
> Next time I went in there they said they all looked up Goatwhore and said they didn't like it :\
> 
> Can't win 'em all, I guess.



I have trouble getting in to them too, so what do you think are some of their best songs. I really want to like them.

I once had a had a girl friend that was with me in FYE and she saw a Goatwhore CD. She pointed at it and said out loud "that'd be perfect for goat sacrificing to Odin" it was awesome.


----------



## JD27 (May 11, 2014)

KingLouis said:


> Had the same shirt, loved it to death haha. The same year that I got sent to the office for that incident involving the bullet belt I mentioned earlier in this thread, I was also told not to wear that shirt to school anymore. Assistant Principal stops me, and does the whole, "Hey now, lemme get a good look at this shirt for a second....Lamb of God eh? Yes, we won't be wearing this to class anymore, alright dear?" I just nodded and said yes ma'am okay while thinking in my head, "Nope, WE won't be wearing it anymore, but I still will" lol. Usually I understand when someone is offended by one of my shirts, or deems it inappropriate. Usually I buy them for the shock value. But that particular incident left me baffled, bc nothing is innapropriate about "Only the dead have seen the end of the war" and all it has on the front is a skull in a helmet, iirc. I didn't get what the big deal was.



I love that shirt so much, I bought it twice. I don't wear the second one as much for fear of wearing it out.


----------



## JD27 (May 11, 2014)

My Goatwhore shirts always get odd looks and questions of "what exactly is a goatwhore?" That and my Motorhead shirt with Lemmy on the front and "49% MotherF**ker, 51% Son of a bitch" on the back.


----------



## Vhyle (May 11, 2014)

My Ophiuchus (local metal band that ....ing rules) shirt is pretty offensive too. It's a picture of a possessed-looking nun with claw fingers, and underneath her is a pentagram, then the band logo.

It's awesome.


----------



## KFW (May 12, 2014)

My friend's older brother got me into Pantera at a really young age. So when I was about 10, I went to Hot Topic and got this Pantera shirt that had a skull and a shot glass on the front, and in huge letters all along the back it said "Black Tooth, drink it or wear it!"

I had NO idea what that meant. Literally just seemed like nonsense to me. I only loved the shirt because it said Pantera and had a skull, which is badass for a 10 year old. 

I used to wear it out all the time, and then one day this group of people in their mid 20's came up and said "Dude, do you know what the back of your shirt means?" I just said "Uh, no..." and shyly walked away. 

I realized about 8 years later that the shirt either made it look like I had shitty alcoholic parents, or I was the most alcoholic 10 year old on the planet.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 12, 2014)

I wear band shirts all the time. even at work where i should be professional and look so, too. especially when clients are around.

but I never got a weird look or question. I wear all my shirts and some of them my be offensive to some but that is the good thing about living in Germany. nobody effin cares. I don't get comments when i wear my Behemoth shirt with the inverted crosses and stuff. I don't get comments for a shirt with Whitechapel and JFACB shirt.

nobody really cares and it's just common to see band shirts all around town.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 12, 2014)

Joose said:


> My high school was full of "rednecks". I put that in quotes because they were preps in middle school. "Rednecks" who wore name brand "rebel" clothing. Either way, yeah anyone who wore a metal band shirt was ....ed with at some point during the day.



This was my high school in a nutshell. 

I got asked what "Frak Gods" meant on my Periphery shirt that read" Breathe air Frak Gods Periphery" a lot. Actually, my English teacher totally caught the Battlestar Galactica reference, so that made me really happy  

I'm currently attending a baptist university, so like my HS, metal isn't a very "in" thing  

I kinda wish I had more "scary metal" shirts to see the responses. So far I've only really gotten three main ones: 

1. My Parkway Drive shirt that reads "What the FVCK have I become?" on the back. This one got me escorted out of the cafeteria one day because, you know, baptist university. Totally forgot I was wearing it, but the whole ordeal was kinda funny. 

2. My Whitechapel sawblade baseball-length shirt. I've gotten a lot of "The words look like tree branches" and "What's up with the saw blade? Are they angry satanists or something?" to which I simply respond, "The Saw is the Law" 

3. My Polyphia floral raglan. I suggest everybody go buy this shirt simply because it pulls women like you wouldn't believe  this one gets mostly "omg so pretty" and "What's the P for?" (giggity)

EDIT: People also seem to get a kick from my We Butter the Bread With Butter shirt because of the name. Not too silly on their part, but at least we all share in some laughs, right?

Also my Periphery "Got Djent?" shirt. I am asked at least five times each day I wear it what djent is, so I have fun making the "djent" sound with my mouth while air guitaring  which surprisingly works really well as an explanation.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 12, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Also my Periphery "Got Djent?" shirt. I am asked at least five times each day I wear it what djent is, so I have fun making the "djent" sound with my mouth while air guitaring  which surprisingly works really well as an explanation.



Explaining what "djent" is is much easier than explaining how heavy any given metal band is that isn't Metallica, Megadeth, Lamb of God, or Pantera.


----------



## crg123 (May 12, 2014)

Ok so a bit off topic but I think this relates. So I'm going to work this morning all dressed in my work clothes. I work at an architecture office ans I have to take a commuter rail line in from a few towns over.

So I just accidentally blasted vilhdjarta on full blast through my phone (HTC one with boom sound lol) on the morning commute and it took me a few seconds to realize it since my headphones were unplugged. I had just thought the volume was low for some reason and kept trying to turn it up. Lmao. People looked terrified at me even though I'm wearing the most formal attire ever. Lol

While looking like this:



- obviously im alot younger but that kind of attire since I had a meeting with a client today 

Edit: It's important to know the part that was played out loud... I played 20 seconds starting at the point the video below from 14:20 to around 14:45

http://youtu.be/X3ib8agrGdE?t=14m20s So people probably didn't know wtf was going on  I can't believe I let it play for so long without realizing what I had done.


----------



## Fiction (May 12, 2014)

crg123 said:


> So I just accidently blasted vilhdjarta on full blast through my phone (HTC one with boom sound lol) on the morning commute and it took me a few seconds to realize it since my headphones were unplugged. I had just thought the volume was low for some reason and kept trying to turn it up. Lmao. People looked terrified at me even though I'm wearing the most formal attire ever. Lol



I actually did the same thing today with Dillinger Escape Plan on the train, not in formal attire, but I definitely don't look metal at all 

I dress pretty well, and wouldn't say I'm socially awkward at all, so I always have fun showing new friends what I listen too. I remember one time when I got with this girl at a party, I asked her to throw her iPod on, in which she replied for me to put mine on (It was her room, so I figured she'd be happy to do it ) after I said she won't like my music, she pushed for it, so she scrolled through my music and in shock rejected it all, Once I had enough fun seeing her reactions I jumped in and threw on some BT.

Sorry for the complete opposite of what was asked, but I figured the stories can go both ways


----------



## Pat_tct (May 13, 2014)

> "What's up with the saw blade? Are they angry satanists or something?" to which I simply respond, "The Saw is the Law"


classic


----------



## Andromalia (May 13, 2014)

"Wacken ? What's that band ?"


----------



## will_shred (May 13, 2014)

What the .... is up with all these teachers?

Shouldn't there be some rule about teachers harassing students for their choice of clothing?


----------



## JD27 (May 13, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> 2. My Whitechapel sawblade baseball-length shirt. I've gotten a lot of "The words look like tree branches" and "What's up with the saw blade? Are they angry satanists or something?" to which I simply respond, "The Saw is the Law"



That is awesome, I am going to start using "The saw is the law" to respond to all questions at work.


----------



## Rylynn (May 13, 2014)

"You look badass, do you lift bro?"


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 13, 2014)

JD27 said:


> That is awesome, I am going to start using "The saw is the law" to respond to all questions at work.



Just because I'm totally lame like this, I also have a Whitechapel bottle opener on my key ring and say "The Saw is the Law" every time I open a bottle for myself or a friend  







EDIT: will_shred, I second that


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 13, 2014)

"I can see your man tits through that."


----------



## 12enoB (May 14, 2014)

Forkface said:


> One time i wore an All Shall Perish t shirt that said "Your God Can't Save You" in the back, some teacher approached me and said "that tshirt offends me, It's very ugly and I want you to stop wearing it"
> 
> I said to her "well, I think what you wear is ugly, but I bear with it"
> Earned my sorry ass one week of suspension



I wore this shirt to a CVS once and the cashier, who looked brain dead was just staring at it. When I finally got to the front to be rung up, he looked at me and said "where did you get that shirt?" and I said "at a show". Then he says "it's crazy the torture he went through all for us, huh?" With an awkward look on my face I just said "yeah". I wish I had eyes on the back of my head to see his face when I walked away.


----------



## p0ke (May 14, 2014)

crg123 said:


> So I just accidentally blasted vilhdjarta on full blast through my phone (HTC one with boom sound lol) on the morning commute and it took me a few seconds to realize it since my headphones were unplugged. I had just thought the volume was low for some reason and kept trying to turn it up. Lmao. People looked terrified at me even though I'm wearing the most formal attire ever. Lol



Haha, I did pretty much the same once when I was going somewhere on a bus a few years ago. My old Nokia X6 just keeps playing music if you disconnect the headphones, but through the speaker. So my cable got caught on an armrest and Akercocke started blasting at full volume through the speaker  There was a bunch of old people on the bus and they all went  

I wear band shirts, camouflage BDU or ACU pants and combat boots all the time, even to work, and it's very rare to get any comments about them. Most of my shirts aren't offensive though, but I do have a few Cannibal Corpse, Aeon, etc. shirts that someone might comment on. My neighbours are deeply religious and they used to give me some -looks, but since I've been nice and polite to them, they don't seem to mind anymore.


----------



## Insightibanez (May 14, 2014)

What does your shirt say?
Sepeltura
Soup and tortilla?
Wow, and your a teacher?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 14, 2014)

Insightibanez said:


> Wow, and your a teacher?


----------



## icos211 (May 16, 2014)

I was in the gym today, and some dude was working out in a black shirt with a gnarled looking logo and some usual metal t-shirt fare below. I obviously couldn't read the logo. It was orange and started with a C. The whole color scheme was orange and sort of aquamarine, if anyone's t-shirt knowledge can pull together an idea from the vagueness.

Anyway, I go up to him and ask who the band is on his shirt, as it "looks like something that I'd be into."
He says, in a heavy accent (I'm guessing one of the french or portuguese speaking african countries) "I don't know, I just buy the shirt. I never read it. I think some kind of rock music band".

I thought I was going to make a friend


----------



## gh0Zt (May 16, 2014)

Some chav went up to me and said ''What's a Metal licker?''
full blown slap forehead moment...


----------



## jonajon91 (May 16, 2014)

icos211 said:


> "I don't know, I just buy the shirt. I never read it. I think some kind of rock music band".
> 
> I thought I was going to make a friend



Man that hurt to read. I feel so sorry for you. 
Only tshirt related thing that has ever happened to me was someone throwing me a drink because I was wearing a Devin Townsend tshirt, that was a good night.


----------

